# se me lo llevó



## éspejismõç_shìde_m

Hola a todos, tengo una duda que quisiera resolver. Tiene que ver con el uso de verbos reflexivos y pronombres de objeto. 

A modo de ejemplo, el verbo reflexivo _"llevarse"_. Se podría decir que ese tipo _se llevó el lápiz_. Si el lápiz lo tenía yo, se podría decir que él _se me llevó el lápiz_. Para dar un paso más, si se entiende que el tipo se me llevó el lápiz y quisiera simplificar aún más la frase sustituyendo el lápiz por 'lo', *¿**sería válida la construcción "se me lo llevó"? *

Me parece que tal vez no se puede armar una frase de esta clase pero les agradecería que me despejasen la duda. ¿será que a los verbos reflexivos se les puede pegar un solo pronombre y ya?              

Gracias desde ya por sus comentarios y opiniones.


----------



## chileno

No sé si es gramaticalmente correcto. Pero siempre lo he considerado incorrecto.

"se llevó" (él/ella) o "me llevó" (él/ella de mí)

Pero, hay mucha gente que habla así como tú dices e incluso usa "le" en vez de "lo" y "te" en vez de "me", todas esas combinaciones están consideradas como malas en Chile, pero mucha gente la usa.

EDIT:

También se considera correcto:

"Me lo llevó", pero no así "me le llevó"

Correcto: "se me llevó" 

Incorrecto: "se me le/lo llevó"


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá sí se usan construcciones de ese tipo o similares. No veo por qué deberían ser incorrectas. Son coloquiales y muy expresivas.


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi uso suena de lo más natural. No veo dónde radica el problema.

Un saludo


----------



## Lord Darktower

éspejismõç_shìde_m said:


> *¿**sería válida la construcción "se me lo llevó"? *


Puede mejorarse con un "me se lo llevó".


----------



## Lurrezko

Lord Darktower said:


> Puede mejorarse con un "me se lo llevó".



No se mejora nada con eso, que es obviamente incorrecto. Quien pregunta quiere aprender, no que lo confundan.

Un saludo


----------



## oa2169

Por acá también es de uso diario ese tipo de construcciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Perfecto todo, el razonamiento, la armadura de la frase y la solución.
Un solo pero: "llevarse" no es un verbo reflexivo sino pronominal.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Perdón por ir contra la corriente, pero a mí me suena horrible y no puedo imaginarme a alguien de acá (Bolivia) diciendo algo así. Diríamos: "Me lo sacó" o "me lo voló" o algo así.


----------



## Lurrezko

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Perdón por ir contra la corriente, pero a mí me suena horrible y no puedo imaginarme a alguien de acá (Bolivia) diciendo algo así. Diríamos: "Me lo sacó" o "me lo voló" o algo así.



Con el uso de estos dativos siempre suele haber polémica, supongo que su uso no está generalizado en todas partes. En mi tierra son de lo más natural en cualquier contexto:
_
- ¿Dónde está tu sombrero?
- Se me lo llevó el viento._

Un saludo


----------



## Nipnip

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Perdón por ir contra la corriente, pero a mí me suena horrible y no puedo imaginarme a alguien de acá (Bolivia) diciendo algo así. Diríamos: "Me lo sacó" o "me lo voló" o algo así.



Más que "horrible" suenan a broma. Jamás me hubiera imaginado que serían construcciones aceptables en algún  sitio, algo ha de haber por ahí de mal en ellas, pues no es la primera vez que son tema de discusión.


----------



## Lurrezko

Nipnip said:


> Más que "horrible" suenan a broma. Jamás me hubiera imaginado que serían construcciones aceptables en algún  sitio, algo ha de haber por ahí de mal en ellas, pues no es la primera vez que son tema de discusión.



En mi uso, el viento no _lleva_ el sombrero, sino que _*se* lleva _el sombrero (llevar/llevarse)_. _Si el sombrero es mío, _se *me* lo lleva_, con ese dativo que se refiere a mi persona. Es curioso que te suene bien el dativo con _llevar_ y no con _llevarse (me lo lleva/se me lo lleva)_. De modo que _el viento me lo lleva_ me suena coja, porque no uso _llevar_ sino _llevarse_. Pero jamás se me ocurriría calificarla de broma, desde luego, ni insinuar que es incorrecta porque no la oigo en mi barrio.

Un saludo


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mi bote:

a) Lo llevó la corriente.
b) Se lo llevó la corriente.

c) Me lo llevó la corriente.
d) Se me lo llevó la corriente.

Por alguna razón que desconozco, la “d” tiene menor frecuencia de uso en mi vecindario que las tres primeras, pero no al punto de que pueda llamarme la atención.

Saludos


----------



## éspejismõç_shìde_m

Les agradezco a todos por sus abundantes respuestas, tengo que releer el hilo que son tantas. Al parecer no hay acuerdo común sobre el uso de esta construcción.


----------



## ZSThomp

Debe de haber una regla que dice categoricamente que no se puede usar más de dos pronombres (del tipo se, me, te, lo/le/los/las/les) juntos.

Z


----------



## Lurrezko

ZSThomp said:


> Debe de haber una regla que dice categoricamente que no se puede usar más de dos pronombres (del tipo se, me, te, lo/le/los/las/les) juntos.
> 
> Z



No la hay, que yo conozca. ¿Por qué debería haberla?

Un saludo


----------



## ukimix

Quizá sea más simple para los no nativos aprender el español con toda su riqueza si hubiera una regla como la que pide *ZSThomp*. Sólo que entonces, el español perdería justamente eso, su riqueza. El *me *es una dativo ético que expresa un vínculo afectivo entre lo llevado y el hablante; puede leerse sobre este *me* en el 35.7s de la NGLE. El 16.11b describe como la construcción *se me lo* suena bien en unos países y en otros no (con lo que sigue la política panhispánica adoptada por las academias, al reconocer la riqueza y variedad que hay en el español). De todos modos, parece que la explicación necesita una corrección en este punto, pues esa construcción resulta muy natural también para los foreros españoles y argentinos.


----------



## ZSThomp

ukimix,

No fue mi intencion ofenderte, solo queria saber si habia una regla porque parece que se oye muy poco la expresion "se me lo llevó."  Y hasta les suena muy mal a muchos.

Z


----------



## ukimix

No te preocupes, no me ofendiste. Disculpa si sonó rudo, no fue la intención.


----------



## ZSThomp

la verdad "se me lo llevó" seria bastante util porque le agrega un significado muy especifico a la frase que describe el acto por completo.

Z


----------



## ukimix

Si tienes un libro que no aprecias mucho y un amigo se lo lleva, dices: _Se lo llevo = Se llevó el libro_. 
Pero si el libro es un regalo de un ser querido, que atesoras y tu amigo se lo lleva, dices: _¡Ay!, se me lo llevó_ o _Se me llevó mi librito_. 
El *me *significa afecto. Como en:_ ¿Cómo *me *le fue en ese viaje? _Indica que la persona a la que preguntas te interesa.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no descarto que en algunos lugares ese dativo sea un dativo ético, con ese sentido de afectividad del que habla ukimix, esto de los dativos es un mundo. Pero en mi uso y en el que oigo en mi barrio tiene un simple sentido posesivo: indica que aquello de lo que se habla es mío o de quien sea el pronombre que se usa.
_
[El sombrero] se me lo llevó el viento_ = el viento se llevó *mi* sombrero.
_Fue a tu casa y se te llevó el libro_ = fue a tu casa y se llevó *tu* libro.

Un saludo


----------



## ACQM

ZSThomp said:


> la verdad "se me lo llevó" seria bastante util porque le agrega un significado muy especifico a la frase que describe el acto por completo.
> 
> Z



¿Sería? Lo es. La estructura existe. Que una estructura no se use en algunos países, por muy poblados que estos sean, no quita que exista y que sea útil allà donde se usa.

Como soy de cerquita de Lurrezko, suscribo lo dicho por él en este hilo. Aquí se dice así, no diríamos nunca "El viente me llevó el sombrero", no porque está mal, sino porque no usamos "llevar" de esa manera.


----------



## ZSThomp

ukimix,

estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre el pronombre "me."  Pero en mi post original no dije tener problemas con "me" en si, sino con "se me lo llevó" porque hay tres pronombres antes del mero verbo.

ACQM,

Afirmas que nunca se dice "el viente me llevó el sombrero" por donde vives.  Que tal "el viente llevó consigo el sombrero" o algo parecido?  Se podria decir eso?  Pero de acuerdo en que "el viento me llevó el sombrero."  Es mejor decir "el viento me quitó el sombrero."

Z


----------



## Nipnip

ZSThomp said:


> ukimix,
> 
> estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre el pronombre "me."  Pero en mi post original no dije tener problemas con "me" en si, sino con "se me lo llevó" porque hay tres pronombres antes del mero verbo.
> 
> ACQM,
> 
> Afirmas que nunca se dice "el viente me llevó el sombrero" por donde vives.  Que tal "el viente llevó consigo el sombrero" o algo parecido?  Se podria decir eso?  Pero de acuerdo en que "el viento me llevó el sombrero."  Es mejor decir "el viento me quitó el sombrero."
> 
> Z



Lo más corriente, el viento se llevó mi sobrero.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Yo la oigo más como "me se lo llevó _redepente_", y recuerdo a la inmortal Niní Marshall haciendo de Catita. Esas construcciones tienen mala fama por acá, porque la utilizan personas sin educación que abusan del dativo de interés continuamente ya que el mundo gira alrededor de ellos y "se me lo llevaron" suena en más de un plano como "me lo ojearon, los muy malditos". Por ahí tales construcciones no tienen tal carga en otras latitudes.

Y en definitiva no creo que haya regla en contra, como no existe regla contra el mal gusto. Si quieres decir muchas cosas en pocas sílabas, el mensaje podría no llegar bien. Y eso que los hipanoparlantes somos por naturaleza tan lacónicos .


----------



## Lurrezko

Es bien curioso que este tipo de construcciones lleven estas cargas de ineducación y aun de mal gusto en otros pagos. Tampoco me sorprende, ya nos hemos encontrado otras veces con hilos semejantes. En mi uso natural, _el viento se llevó mi sombrero_ es una construcción correctísima, qué duda cabe, pero poco natural, como de manual, para expresarlo de un modo gráfico. _El viento se me llevó el sombrero_ es como yo lo digo y lo oigo por aquí. Es posible incluso que esta construcción subraye lo fortuito o involuntario del hecho, como ocurre con otras no iguales pero cercanas (se me cayó el vaso, se me olvidó la cita).

Un saludo


----------



## Gabriel

ZSThomp said:


> Debe de haber una regla que dice categoricamente que no se puede usar más de dos pronombres (del tipo se, me, te, lo/le/los/las/les) juntos.
> 
> Z



De hecho, esa regla existe y dice exactamente lo contrario: Sí se puede usar 3 pronombres, si se usan en el orden correcto:



> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=pronombres+personales+átonos
> 
> 4. Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar* dos y *hasta tres pronombres clíticos*, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que *los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma se, que precede a todas las demás (se + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.)*: «Ay, Dios, que *te me lo llevaste* cuando más falta me hacía» (Ayerra Lucha [Esp. 1984]); «Cualquiera *se te la llevará* delante de las narices» (Aub Calle [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como me se o te se, propias del habla popular: «* No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee» (Bayly Días [Perú 1996]).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lurrezko said:


> Es bien curioso que este tipo de construcciones lleven estas cargas de ineducación y aun de mal gusto en otros pagos. Tampoco me sorprende, ya nos hemos encontrado otras veces con hilos semejantes. En mi uso natural, _el viento se llevó mi sombrero_ es una construcción correctísima, qué duda cabe, pero poco natural, como de manual, para expresarlo de un modo gráfico. _El viento se me llevó el sombrero_ es como yo lo digo y lo oigo por aquí. Es posible incluso que esta construcción subraye lo fortuito o involuntario del hecho, como ocurre con otras no iguales pero cercanas (se me cayó el vaso, se me olvidó la cita).
> 
> Un saludo



¡El viento! ¡¡se me llevó el sombrero!! es bastante natural por aquí. Lo que es criticado es "se me lo llevó".

"¡Mirá ese desgraciado! ¡Se me llevó el paraguas!" otro caso correctísimo.

El tema es que en una España con tendencias algo leístas, supongo que el "lo" en la frase les suena automáticamente a cosa, mientras que para nosotros suena a cosa o persona -y ante la duda persona-.

"¡Mi bebé! ¡Ese tipo se me lo llevó!" es lo que suena antinatural, además de que la mitad de la gente diría "me se lo llevó". Nosotros esperaríamos "¡¡Ese tipo se me llevó a mí bebé!!" que no es muy canónica pero, vamos, en tales circunstancias...

Los casos de dativo de interés son pan de todos los días en América toda. "Se me cayó el vaso" se dice, pero el "me" muchas veces se omite no por estilos gramaticales sino para eliminar la responsabilidad: "se cayó el vaso y se rompió", claro "él solito", seguro que por la PIOI; la perversidad inherente de los objetos inanimados, los cuales hacen travesuras y hasta se suicidan al solo efecto de hacernos quedar mal. El "se me olvidó la cita" no se usa porque para nosotros olvidar es transitivo o intransitivo pronominal con sujeto de persona ("me olvidé completamente de la cita ... se me borró de la cabeza"). Pero básicamente creo que no hay mucha diferencia entre lo que decimos en diferentes hemisferios.

Cuando me referí al egotismo de los catetos que abusan del "me" porque se creen el ombligo del mundo, no era por su uso como dativo de interés en sí sino por su interferencia con los otros pronombres "¡Al Robertito se me lo ojearon! (aojaron)". "Se me lo", "se nos las" y otras combinaciones así suenan fatal por aquí.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Casos en CREA

"te me lo" : 1 España
"se me lo" : 1 España
"te me le" : 0 casos
"se me le" : 0 casos
"te nos los": 0 casos

Si "te me le llevaste al niño" suena bien en España, entonces tenemos una diferencia. Si "te me le llevaste al niño" suena algo cojo en España, entonces esa es la razón por la que aquí encontramos "te me lo llevaste" igualmente cojo, aunque el "lo" se refiera a una cosa.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Lurrezko said:


> Es bien curioso que este tipo de construcciones lleven estas cargas de ineducación y aun de mal gusto en otros pagos. Tampoco me sorprende, ya nos hemos encontrado otras veces con hilos semejantes. En mi uso natural, _el viento se llevó mi sombrero_ es una construcción correctísima, qué duda cabe, pero poco natural, como de manual, para expresarlo de un modo gráfico. _El viento se me llevó el sombrero_ es como yo lo digo y lo oigo por aquí. Es posible incluso que esta construcción subraye lo fortuito o involuntario del hecho, como ocurre con otras no iguales pero cercanas (se me cayó el vaso, se me olvidó la cita).
> 
> Un saludo



-Dejemos al sombrero en el gancho que hay demasiado viento,y pongámonos un gabán que hace frío.

-No lo encuentro. Mi hermano se* me *llevó *el* gabán. (dativo de interés/artículo)      _o bien,_

-No lo encuentro. Mi hermano se llevó *mi* gabán.  ( 0/posesivo)

La segunda construcción la oigo frecuentemente en hablantes al norte de mi país (generalmente peruanos y bolivianos),  yo diría que es distintiva.

No sé si este fenómeno tiene algún nombre, aparte de  denotar una mayor precisión en el lenguaje.


----------



## ZSThomp

Que interesante y gracias Gabriel por la cita de la regla.  Ahora está probado.  Claro, no quiere decir que yo vaya a empezar a usar esa construccion, pero ya me callo la boca con respecto a la "correccion" del uso.  

aleC,

   No te gusta el "se me olvidó la cita"?  Yo diria "se me olvido llamarlo"  o "se me olvidó por completo."  "Se me olvidó la cita" si se usa mucho entre mis conocidos hispanohablantes pero analisando la frase, suena medio "infantil" decir "se me olvidó la cita" en vez de "me olvidé de la cita."

Z


----------



## ZSThomp

> Mi hermano se llevó *mi* gabán



Creo que en el norte de Mexico esta construccion es la que más se oye.  

Z


----------



## aleCcowaN

ZSThomp said:


> No te gusta el "se me olvidó la cita"?



No es cuestión de gustos sino de costumbres. Del mismo modo puedo yo reclamar por qué otros no usan "me olvidé de la cita". Olvidar tiene tres formas igualmente correctas y diversas regiones favorecen una/s sobre otra/s.


----------



## Nipnip

ZSThomp said:


> Creo que en el norte de Mexico esta construccion es la que más se oye.
> 
> Z



En el norte, en el centro y en el sur. La primera construcción que como había dicho en mi primera intervención, suena a broma. Ni más ni menos hay una serie donde una señora que se cree de alcurnia se ufana de tener dinero con los vecinos y dice ese tipo de cosas. Lo que dice Alec en el mensaje #26 es lo que opinio respecto a la situación en México también.


----------



## ZSThomp

De hoy en adelante yo voy a esperar el momento en que oiga "se me lo llevóoooo" en una novela o algo asi.  Ojalá pase algun dia.

Z


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

ZSThomp said:


> De hoy en adelante yo voy a esperar el momento en que oiga "se me lo llevóoooo" en una novela o algo as*í*.  Ojalá pase alg*ú*n d*í*a.
> 
> Z



Hola, ZSThomp.

Por si no quieres esperar más, te pego el enlace a un libro, Serenidad, de María Isabel Mathieu, que he encontrado en Google Books; no es exactamente la frase que buscabas, pero casi... 

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola, ZSThomp.
> 
> Por si no quieres esperar más, te pego el enlace a un libro, Serenidad, de María Isabel Mathieu, que he encontrado en Google Books; no es exactamente la frase que buscabas, pero casi...
> 
> Saludos



O el ejemplo de Max Aub que adjunta Gabriel en el #28, sin ir más lejos: _cualquiera se te lo llevará delante de las narices._ (= se llevará algo tuyo)



aleCcowaN said:


> ¡El viento! ¡¡se me llevó el sombrero!! es bastante natural por aquí. Lo que es criticado es "se me lo llevó".
> 
> "¡Mirá ese desgraciado! ¡Se me llevó el paraguas!" otro caso correctísimo.



Gracias por la explicación, Alec. De hecho, lo que me resulta curioso es que en este ejemplo que pones no resulte igualmente correcto _se me lo llevó_, en que *lo* sea la simple sustitución del objeto por su pronombre correspondiente. (Por cierto que, como español no leísta, el hecho de que hablemos de cosas o de personas no afecta en nada al uso.) 

_- ¡Mirá ese desgraciado! ¡Se me llevó el paraguas!
- ¿Cómo? ¿Qué hizo con tu paraguas?
- ¡Se me lo llevó!_

Por otro lado, sin ese dativo (_me_) es imposible conservar ese sentido de posesión (el paraguas es *mi* paraguas), ya que el pronombre no lo puede incluir:

_Se llevó el paraguas_ = se lo llevó
_Se llevó mi paraguas_ = se lo llevó

Yo sospecho, quizá erróneamente, que ustedes oyen ese dativo como un dativo ético, pero en mi uso su sentido es puramente posesivo, como digo. El hecho recae sobre mi persona, de modo que no veo la necesidad de ese dativo ético. Otra cosa sería que el hecho recayera sobre un tercero y eso me afectara a mí de algún modo. De hecho, tensando la cuerda y a riesgo de lastimar los oídos del forerío, sería posible incluir un dativo ético en una secuencia de ¡cuatro! clíticos:

_El viento se te me lo llevó_ = se llevó tu sombrero (te, posesivo), ése que te regalé y que me da tanta rabia que se pierda (me, ético).

Como ocurre con los dativos éticos, tan informales, ahí sí que oigo un uso que bordea (o rebasa) el límite de lo culto, y nunca lo escribiría. Pero en el otro caso, lo escribiría sin problemas: para mí sólo lleva la etiqueta de coloquial.

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lurrezko said:


> O el ejemplo de Max Aub que adjunta Gabriel en el #28, sin ir más lejos: _cualquiera se te lo llevará delante de las narices._ (= se llevará algo tuyo)
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por la explicación, Alec. De hecho, lo que me resulta curioso es que en este ejemplo que pones no resulte igualmente correcto _se me lo llevó_, en que *lo* sea la simple sustitución del objeto por su pronombre correspondiente. (Por cierto que, como español no leísta, el hecho de que hablemos de cosas o de personas no afecta en nada al uso.)
> 
> _- ¡Mirá ese desgraciado! ¡Se me llevó el paraguas!
> - ¿Cómo? ¿Qué hizo con tu paraguas?
> - ¡Se me lo llevó!_
> 
> Por otro lado, sin ese dativo (_me_) es imposible conservar ese sentido de posesión (el paraguas es *mi* paraguas), ya que el pronombre no lo puede incluir:
> 
> _Se llevó el paraguas_ = se lo llevó
> _Se llevó mi paraguas_ = se lo llevó
> 
> Yo sospecho, quizá erróneamente, que ustedes oyen ese dativo como un dativo ético, pero en mi uso su sentido es puramente posesivo, como digo. El hecho recae sobre mi persona, de modo que no veo la necesidad de ese dativo ético. Otra cosa sería que el hecho recayera sobre un tercero y eso me afectara a mí de algún modo. De hecho, tensando la cuerda y a riesgo de lastimar los oídos del forerío, sería posible incluir un dativo ético en una secuencia de ¡cuatro! clíticos:
> 
> _El viento se te me lo llevó_ = se llevó tu sombrero (te, posesivo), ése que te regalé y que me da tanta rabia que se pierda (me, ético).
> 
> Como ocurre con los dativos éticos, tan informales, ahí sí que oigo un uso que bordea (o rebasa) el límite de lo culto, y nunca lo escribiría. Pero en el otro caso, lo escribiría sin problemas: para mí sólo lleva la etiqueta de coloquial.
> 
> Un saludo



Me encantó tu mensaje. Y es cierto, yo lo percibo como dativo ético. "Me llevó el paraguas" es común acá pero diría que es menos prestigioso que "Se llevó mi paraguas", muy probablemente sólo porque es lenguaje usado por inmigrantes pobres de barriadas periféricas y no por falta de maestría en el habla.

Yo no tengo problemas para procesar analíticamente esas frases de manera instantánea cuando un elemento aclara que lo involucrado es una cosa o una abstracción y no una persona, como en el caso del poema "Se me lo ha llevado todo" (claro, "joya" como decían los que fueron jóvenes hace 30 años) mientras que en el "se te lo llevará..." ya no sé ¿Uso de "me" significando "mi"? Nunca lo había oído. De hecho, los que me suenan bien son los que para mí son claros casos de dativo de interés, como en el poema, donde "se me lo ha llevado todo" me sugiere más "naufragio" que "desposeimiento", o la mayoría de los ejemplos en las fuentes de la RAE, como "_Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía".
_
(El ejemplo con cuatro clíticos me sonó como una docena de tizas chirriando sobre una pizarra, con dolor de dientes incluido)


----------



## Lurrezko

aleCcowaN said:


> (El ejemplo con cuatro clíticos me sonó como una docena de tizas chirriando sobre una pizarra, con dolor de dientes incluido)



Lo sabía.


----------



## kunvla

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola, ZSThomp.
> 
> Por si no quieres esperar más, te pego el enlace a un libro, Serenidad, de María Isabel Mathieu, que he encontrado en Google Books; no es exactamente la frase que buscabas, pero casi...
> 
> Saludos


La escritora Maria Isabel Mathieu es colombiana, residente de Miami. Mejor te pongo un ejemplo de "se me lo llevó" de tu paisano Pedro García Cabrera:

¡Papá, papá, que el barquito 
se me lo llevó la playa! 

Dame tu bastón, papá, 
para castigar el agua.

Saludos,


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Quique Alfaro said:


> Por acá sí se usan construcciones de ese tipo o similares. No veo por qué deberían ser incorrectas. Son coloquiales y muy expresivas.



Coincido que se escuchan bastante seguido en Argentina, pero:



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Mi bote:
> 
> a) Lo llevó la corriente.
> b) Se lo llevó la corriente.
> 
> c) Me lo llevó la corriente.
> d) Se me lo llevó la corriente.
> 
> Por alguna razón que desconozco, la “d” tiene menor frecuencia de uso en mi vecindario que las tres primeras, pero no al punto de que pueda llamarme la atención.



En esto coincido con Adolfo, y agrego que personalmente, si bien reconozco que pueda ajustarse a la gramática aceptada, no lo uso y reconozco que me hace un runrun en la cabeza cuando lo escucho.


----------



## 涼宮

El español venezolano se suma al boliviano en este amuñuñamiento de clíticos . Me suena extrañísimo eso de ''se me lo llevó'' y no se dice por mis lares, ese dativo está demás para nosotros. En el ejemplo del sombrero citado anteriormente aquí simplemente diríamos ''se lo llevó el viento''.


----------



## pozzo

Interesante y divertido hilo.  Mi primera sospecha era la misma que tuvo ZSThomp que a lo mejor hay una regla que prohiba el uso de tres pronombres tónicos con el mismo verbo.  

Quizás fue así porque así ha sido mi experiencia estudiando el swahili, que muchas veces he querido poner un pronombre extra al conjugar un verbo, pero mis profesores me han dicho que el pronombre extra se omite a pesar de las ganas del estudiante de ponerlo y que el que se omite se deja entender por el contexto.  Obviamente las reglas gramaticales son muy diferentes, pero curiosamente la manera de pegar pronombres entre lo que representa el sujeto y lo que representa la acción me ha parecido similar a la manera de poner los acentos átonos en español.    Mi swahili no es muy bueno, pero me han dejado entender que es tanto el oído que lo prohibe como las reglas, y que no es cuestión de gusto.  Y eso a pesar del hecho que ese idioma tiene mucha flexibilidad. 



Lurrezko said:


> Yo sospecho, quizá erróneamente, que ustedes oyen ese dativo como un dativo ético, pero en mi uso su sentido es puramente posesivo, como digo. El hecho recae sobre mi persona, de modo que no veo la necesidad de ese dativo ético. Otra cosa sería que el hecho recayera sobre un tercero y eso me afectara a mí de algún modo. De hecho, tensando la cuerda y a riesgo de lastimar los oídos del forerío, sería posible incluir un dativo ético en una secuencia de ¡cuatro! clíticos:
> 
> _El viento se te me lo llevó_ = se llevó tu sombrero (te, posesivo), ése que te regalé y que me da tanta rabia que se pierda (me, ético).



En mi caso tu sospecha fue correcta.  Yo he interpretado el _me_ de_ se *me* lo llevó_ como el _me_ de_ se *me* fue, _es decir, que_ se fue y eso me afectó.  _


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

kunvla said:


> La escritora Maria Isabel Mathieu es colombiana, residente de Miami. Nejor te pongo un ejemplo de "se me lo llevó" de tu paisano Pedro García Cabrera:
> 
> ¡Papá, papá, que el barquito
> se me lo llevó la playa!
> 
> Dame tu bastón, papá,
> para castigar el agua.
> 
> Saludos,



Gracias por el aporte, kunvla. Y precioso ejemplo.


Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

Es cierto que tiene mucho que ver como suenan las cosas. Yo, a partir de mi experiencia en estos foros, me hice amigo de bromear a veces reemplazando el idiomático "se" por el correcto "le" o "les", y se me quedan mirando como el perro en "la voz de su amo".

-Se los dije
-¿Cómo? ¿Les lo dijiste?
- 

-Al final le lo trajo
-¿Cómo? ¿Quién es lelo Trajo?


----------



## aleCcowaN

No sé si se han dado cuenta que la proporción de versos de métrica definida dentro de los ejemplos es mucho más elevada que la habitual en cualquier hilo , y que los tres ejemplos literarios abarcan habla infantil, dativo de interés, y un sólo ejemplo cotidiano. Y claro, a veces una sílaba más logra su cometido.

Y además, la preponderancia de versos entre los ejemplos es inversamente proporcional a la densidad de casos que aparecen en el Corpus de Referencia del Español Actual.


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, el CORDE es rico en textos de España, pero no mucho en los de los otros países. Aquí "se me lo" es una secuencia común y corriente de habla coloquial, que tiene ese carácter de vinculación que mencioné. De hecho el verso de Mathieu es más una expresión coloquial, a pesar de la belleza de su poema. Otros ejemplos:

¿Yo no entiendo por qué se me lo llevaron?, él era un hombre muy trabajador y echado para adelant (Mi Oriente)

Hasta que a los 18 años se me lo llevaron para Europa. (El Espectador)

Hay una canción que la compuse para un nieto que recién nacido se me lo llevaron pa Barranquilla, y ese día llegó una pajarito y se puso a cantar sobre el mango, y yo de verdad sentía que  era el llanto de mi pelao. (El Mundo)

En la red se pueden encontrar muchos casos más. Tal vez en diarios o portales mexicanos y centroamericanos también aparezca, si hemos de creerle a la NGLE.


----------



## ZSThomp

> _El viento se te me lo llevó_



Ya te pasas de lanza!!  El RAE no dice nada de cuatro pronombres cliticos.

Cuando regrese a mi segundo pais (México), voy a decir esa frase las más veces que puedo.  A ver cuánto tiempo pasa antes de que me lo corrija alguién. 

Miguel,

Gracias por el enlace a 'Serenidad' de María Isabel Mathieu.  Intenté saber de dónde era ella o en dónde se crió pero no pude.  

AHHH...esto me pasa por no leer TODO el hilo...ya dijeron de donde es Maria Isabel Mathieu.  OK.

Z


----------



## aleCcowaN

Pronombres clíticos, no más de tres antepuestos o dos pospuestos . Orden: primero "se", segundo "de segunda persona", tercero "de primera persona", cuarto "de tercera persona".


----------



## ZSThomp

Me gusta este hilo porque a mi, como angloparlante, me permite echar un vistazo al proceso de pensar de los "hispanohablantes nativos" con respecto a ideas precisas y formas de construir frases.

Z


----------



## Gabriel

pozzo said:


> Mi primera sospecha era la misma que tuvo ZSThomp que a lo mejor hay una regla que prohiba el uso de tres pronombres *tónicos *con el mismo verbo.


Y oo bien que hiciste en sospecharlo. Estos pronombres, "se te me lo llevó", son todos *átonos*.



> ... me ha parecido similar a la manera de poner los *acentos átonos* en español.


¡Qué importante irrelevancia la de esta gigante pequeñez!
Digo yo, las palabras graves terminadas en vocal acentuada, ¿se tildan?


----------



## Gabriel

aleCcowaN said:


> Es cierto que tiene mucho que ver como suenan las cosas. Yo, a partir de mi experiencia en estos foros, me hice amigo de bromear a veces reemplazando el idiomático "se" por el correcto "le" o "les", y se me quedan mirando como el perro en "la voz de su amo".
> 
> -Se los dije
> -¿Cómo? ¿Les lo dijiste?
> -
> 
> -Al final le lo trajo
> -¿Cómo? ¿Quién es lelo Trajo?



El "correcto" _le_ o _les_ es incorrecto si va seguido de otro pronombre átono.
En estos casos, el _le_ o el _les_ se reemplaza por.....

(redobles por favor)

_se_



> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=bsHtgs373D6sirfnKs
> 
> 1. _Se_ pronominal
> 
> Como pronombre personal, invariable en género y número, tiene distintos valores:
> 
> a) Variante formal de le(s). Cuando el pronombre de dativo le(s) precede a alguno de los pronombres de acusativo de tercera persona lo(s), la(s), adopta la forma se: Les compré caramelos > Se los compré; Le puse los zapatos > Se los puse.


----------



## ZSThomp

Tambien cuando se quiere decir "I saw him eat it", puedes decir "Se lo vi comer" en vez de "lo vi comerlo."

Z


----------



## Gabriel

ZSThomp said:


> Tambien puedes decir "Se lo vi comer" en vez de "lo vi comerlo."
> 
> Z



Correcto, pero quita el texto en inglés porque te vana borrar el comentario.

La cita del DPD que puse en mi post anterior es un fragmento. El párrafo completo confirma lo que dices:



> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=bsHtgs373D6sirfnKs
> 
> 1. _Se_ pronominal
> 
> Como pronombre personal, invariable en género y número, tiene distintos valores:
> 
> a) Variante formal de _le(s)_. Cuando el pronombre de dativo _le(s)_ precede a alguno de los pronombres de acusativo de tercera persona _lo(s), la(s)_, adopta la forma _se_: _Les compré caramelos > Se los compré; Le puse los zapatos > Se los puse_. En cuanto a la transferencia del rasgo plural del dativo invariable _se_ al pronombre de acusativo que le sigue (Les di un premio > *_Se los di_), → pronombres personales átonos, 6b. Solo en casos esporádicos _se_ es variante formal de los pronombres de acusativo _lo(s), la(s)_, como en _Llaman cobarde a María > La llaman cobarde > Se lo llaman_; o _en Oí a las niñas cantar la canción > Las oí cantar la canción > Se la oí cantar_.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Gabriel said:


> El "correcto" _le_ o _les_ es incorrecto si va seguido de otro pronombre átono.
> En estos casos, el _le_ o el _les_ se reemplaza por.....
> 
> (redobles por favor)
> 
> _se_



Poco familiarizado con la ironía ¿no?


----------



## aleCcowaN

ZSThomp said:


> Tambien cuando se quiere decir "I saw him eat it", puedes decir "Se lo vi comer" en vez de "lo vi comerlo."
> 
> Z



No. "Se lo vi comer" es una forma rústica de "lo vi comérselo", que lleva a extremos disoluciones como el "se quieren ir".

Y estos mensajes deberían ser movidos al hilo de gramática.


----------



## ZSThomp

> "Se lo vi comer" es una forma rústica de "lo vi comérselo"


Pero si es una acepcion.


Z


----------



## pozzo

Gabriel said:


> Y oo bien que hiciste en sospecharlo. Estos pronombres, "se te me lo llevó", son todos *átonos*.
> 
> 
> ¡Qué importante irrelevancia la de esta gigante pequeñez!
> Digo yo, las palabras graves terminadas en vocal acentuada, ¿se tildan?



Sí, qué disparate. Escribí algo contrario a lo que estaba en mi mente.


----------

